# Baretta 3032 still have that CRACK in the frame ?



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Guys - I'm new to this forum 
I'm thinking about buying the Baretta 3032 inox pistol.
I'm concerned about that CRACK in the frame, is that possible with it being mostly stainless steel ?
Please help me out, I won't buy the gun till I hear from you guys.

THANKS
GOD BLESS
Schooner


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is where they supposedly crack. It's not in an area where there is a lot of stress, if any.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

No issues with my Inox. The new Inox is beefed up over the earlier model. Just remember these pistols do have a recoil spring in them which should be serviced as with any other pistol after high round counts. I'd give a definite buy recommendation.

If the new models were still having frame crack issues Beretta wouldn't be currently selling them in my opinion.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Ahhhhh, 
There are threads, I believe even on this pro manufacturer forum, relating to Beretta's approach to the frame cracking on those little pistols. You should really, really do some REAL research on that pistol and Beretta's customer service (or lack there of) before you pull the trigger on ANY Beretta. Me? Been there, done that with Beretta. NEVER AGAIN! You should give Beretta a call and ask about their so called warranty.
Then you might also call Sig, Ruger, Springfield, to name a few. The difference is like that of night and day. Sorry Beretta lovers but I know of what I speak....

Sam


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SamBond said:


> Ahhhhh,
> There are threads, I believe even on this pro manufacturer forum, relating to Beretta's approach to the frame cracking on those little pistols. You should really, really do some REAL research on that pistol and Beretta's customer service (or lack there of) before you pull the trigger on ANY Beretta. Me? Been there, done that with Beretta. NEVER AGAIN! You should give Beretta a call and ask about their so called warranty.
> Then you might also call Sig, Ruger, Springfield, to name a few. The difference is like that of night and day. Sorry Beretta lovers but I know of what I speak....
> 
> Sam


I've owned Beretta pistols(96FS, 93G, 2 PX4's 3032 Inox) my entire adult life, never had to use their short 2 year warranty, or contact customer service, knock on wood.

I likewise own an Inox 3032 and not one issue, or frame crack, albeit there is not a terribly high round count on it. I'd buy or recommend the pistol in a heartbeat if you don't plan on using it as a high round count range gun w/o replacing the recoil spring at proper intervals. I too know what I speak...


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

denner12 said:


> I've owned Beretta pistols(96FS, 93G, 2 PX4's 3032 Inox) my entire adult life, *never *had to use their short 2 year warranty, *or contact customer service*, knock on wood.
> *I too know what I speak..*.


*You do not know what you speak*... It's a ONE year warranty and you've NEVER even contacted customer service so you've NEVER experienced their _pretend_ warranty or appalling customer service.
We've talked of this type of thing before. Maybe you'll be lucky and *NEVER learn that I do know.*
Does you brother in-law work at Beretta or something? No need to answer, the OP probably got the idea. My work is done here.

Sam


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SamBond said:


> *You do not know what you speak*... It's a ONE year warranty and you've NEVER even contacted customer service so you've NEVER experienced their _pretend_ warranty or appalling customer service.
> Sam


It's a 1+2 warranty which equals 3. If in fact one is educated enough to register the firearm with Beretta after purchase( I did). As far as not contacting Beretta customer service, never needed to, due to the fact of Beretta's quality, reliability, and durability, knock on wood.

You can have a life long warranty and truly need it for lesser made firearms.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> No issues with my Inox. The new Inox is beefed up over the earlier model. Just remember these pistols do have a recoil spring in them which should be serviced as with any other pistol after high round counts. I'd give a definite buy recommendation.
> 
> *If the new models were still having frame crack issues Beretta wouldn't be currently selling them in my opinion*.


That's a very good point. Beretta is indeed a reputable manufacturer. They certainly do not want to get hundreds or even thousands of these pistols back for repair. Some of the issues with those frame cracks may have been caused by using + P loads or even heavier loads of which the pistols are not designed for.

Just about every gun manufacturer has at one point in time had issues with some of their products. They can make 10,000 products and out of that less than a handful that have a problem. I've only got two Beretta's, the 3032 Tomcat and a 92 FS Inox. I've got dozens of guns from other brands that I prefer over them. Not that there's anything wrong with Beretta's it's just a matter of personal preference.

As for the Tomcat, I don't see how if the frame were to crack in the area that I've indicated in my post #2 that it would weaken the frame to any degree? I guess if mine developed a crack in that spot I would just cut that little strip off with a Dremel tool rather than send the gun back. As the trigger bar is connected directly to the trigger and the trigger is held in place by the trigger pin. That little strip of aluminum does not hold the trigger bar down. The frames are made of high strength forged aluminum and are not cast which results in a much stronger frame.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry about your luck SamBond, but my experience with Beretta products has been just the opposite than yours.

I had two Tomcats in the past, but they were the first versions of those pistols, before they beefed up the slides or any other changes that they did to the most current production models. The two I had ran just fine, and I actually carried them quite a bit, but honestly only put about 300 or so rounds through either of them.

From what I understand, the "Generation II" versions, if you will, have a pretty good reputation thus far.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love Berettas! Everyone here knows that.... 

Over 20+ years - I have owned 28 Beretta 92 variants, 4 PX4s, 2 CX4s and an APX.... I love Beretta. However. I would not buy a Beretta Tomcat. This is a reoccurring problem, and Beretta has not resolved it. At one point, they were replacing guns for people. Now, I read that the crack does not affect performance by some - and others have said that the crack was the start of a problem.

The Tomcat is one Beretta I would NOT buy, personally....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I love Berettas! Everyone here knows that....
> 
> Over 20+ years - I have owned 28 Beretta 92 variants, 4 PX4s, 2 CX4s and an APX.... I love Beretta. However. I would not buy a Beretta Tomcat. This is a reoccurring problem, and Beretta has not resolved it. At one point, they were replacing guns for people. Now, I read that the crack does not affect performance by some - and others have said that the crack was the start of a problem.
> 
> The Tomcat is one Beretta I would NOT buy, personally....


Sucks too. It is a really "Euro-cool" little gun.


----------



## Black Jack (8 mo ago)

Schooner said:


> Hi Guys - I'm new to this forum
> I'm thinking about buying the Baretta 3032 inox pistol.
> I'm concerned about that CRACK in the frame, is that possible with it being mostly stainless steel ?
> Please help me out, I won't buy the gun till I hear from you guys.
> ...


I have had 3 Beretta pistols. 92 INOX Compact, 85FS Cheetah and an INOX Tomcat. The first 2 pistol were super handguns. The Tomcat was a problem. First one fell apart during first box of ammo. Beretta replaced it, the jury is still out. Only fired a half of a box of ammo so far. I waited months for a replacement for the first Tomcat. Beretta customer service is the worst of all major gun manufacturers. Takes on average six calls to talk to a person and then they give their talking points promising info. You never get a call back or an E mail. Although I like Beretta products I will no buy another gun from them.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

And then there is the Beretta Pico. Will keep on running when all the others have bit the dust. (I own three)


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

I bought a pre-cracked Tomcat, as in, it was already cracked by a previous owner, & I got a heck of a deal for that reason. I’m not worried about it breaking anymore.


----------

